# butt dialing



## Corintio44

Hola todos:

Tenía curiosidad por saber si alguien ya había abierto un hilo tocante a la expresión "butt dialing" y no encontré nada.  La acabo de escuchar y me imagino que dicha expresión es bastante nueva.

Tengo entendido que "butt dialing" es cuando uno llama o "marca" a alguien con su celular sin querer y sin darse cuenta.  Con mucha frecuencia, esto ocurre puesto que el celular se encuentra en el bosillo y el botón se oprime porque lo tocó o sacudió sin querer.

Ahora bien, ya que siempre procuramos hallar equivalencias para expresiones en el inglés y el español me gustaría saber si se ha ingeniado algún modismo ya en español:

...to butt dial

Mi intento:

Hacer una llama*da* sin darse cuenta, (con el celular).
Marcar sin darse cuenta, (con el celular).

¿Qué opinan ustedes?  ¿Cuál sería una buena equivalencia en español?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

El manual de mi celular habla del "pulsado accidental" de teclas.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Que yo sepa no hay ninguna expresión en concreto para ese hecho tan común. A mí me pasa constantemente.

Si tuviera que explicárselo a alguien diría que "Llevaba el teléfono en el bolsillo y al tocar algo, se marcó solo, sin yo quererlo, sin darme cuenta" o "hizo la llamada solo, sin que yo me diera cuenta".

Pulsado accidental lo explica claramente, pero yo en mi lenguaje corriente no diría "Se produjo un pulsado accidental".
Es demasiado formal.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Marcado/llamado accidental? Aunque el marcado no deseado no necesariamente debe terminar en un llamado...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Marcado/llamado accidental? Aunque el marcado no deseado no necesariamente debe terminar en un llamado...


 

Sí, a mí tanto pulsado como marcado accidental me parecen perfectas, pero creo que quien pregunta está buscando una expresión más coloquial, que me parece que en España no ha surgido todavía.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Y por acá tampoco, por eso estoy haciendo proposiciones...


----------



## Janis Joplin

Marcado accidental se entiende bien en México, no es el equivalente literal de butt dialing pero no siempre se produce de ese modo pues los celulares no siempre se traen en el bolsillo trasero del pantalón, eso también pasa por traer el teléfono en la bolsa...con tantas cosas que metemos en ella.


----------



## chileno

Exacto. Concuerdo con Oldy Nuts.

Butt dialing = marcado por el culo/trasero. No se escucha bien pero eso es exactamente lo que es.

Marcado accidental = accidental dialing.


----------



## LizzieUSA

chileno said:


> Exacto. Concuerdo con Oldy Nuts.
> 
> Butt dialing = marcado por el culo/trasero. No se escucha bien pero eso es exactamente lo que es.


 

De acuerdo con chileno, porque "butt dialing" es diferente de marcar un número equivocado. Normalmente, cuando se "butt dial," se llama a un número que está en la memoria del móvil. En fin, "butt dial" es llamar a alguien (normalmente conocido) por accidente porque el móvil está en el bolsillo; marcar un número equivocado es otra cosa.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

LizzieUSA said:


> De acuerdo con chileno, porque "butt dialing" es diferente de marcar un número equivocado. Normalmente, cuando se "butt dial," se llama a un número que está en la memoria del móvil. En fin, "butt dial" es llamar a alguien (normalmente conocido) por accidente porque el móvil está en el bolsillo; marcar un número equivocado es otra cosa.



¿Podemos presumir entonces que la llamada no necesariamente se produce porque se aprietan las teclas con el trasero, y podrían producirse aunque el celular esté en el bolso o en el bolsillo de la camisa?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Podemos presumir entonces que la llamada no necesariamente se produce porque se aprietan las teclas con el trasero, y podrían producirse aunque el celular esté en el bolso o en el bolsillo de la camisa?



Exacto, por eso no puedes traducir literalmente.


----------



## chileno

Quien sabe su le llamamos "llamada al peo" que no necesariamente sea una llamada que hace un peo.... o por allí va lo cosa.


----------



## eli-chi

chileno said:


> Quien sabe su le llamamos "llamada al peo"


????????? ¡Ni aquí te entenderían algo así!  
En inglés hay una diferencia entre "call" y "dial".  Tal vez otra opción serìa "discado accidental".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Concuerdo con Eli, además de considerarlo de muy dudoso gusto.

En español también hay una diferencia entre un marcado/discado y una llamada. Y no olvidemos que los términos "discar/discado" no son de uso universal, y aunque aceptados como localismos con el significado correcto por la RAE, provienen de los tiempos en que los teléfonos fijos tenían un disco o dial para marcar los números...


----------



## eli-chi

Oldy Nuts said:


> Concuerdo con Eli, además de considerarlo de muy dudoso gusto.
> 
> En español también hay una diferencia entre un marcado/discado y una llamada. Y no olvidemos que los términos "discar/discado" no son de uso universal, y aunque aceptados como localismos con el significado correcto por la RAE, provienen de los tiempos en que los teléfonos fijos tenían un disco o dial para *marcar *los números...


Tienes razón.  Y usábamos el verbo "marcar" en ese entonces.  
Pero hasta la RAE está al día.  Mira:
*discar**.** 1.     * tr._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Hond._ y_ Par._ *marcar*      (‖ *pulsar* en un teléfono los números de  otro).


----------



## Janis Joplin

¿No será que *discábamos* cuando los teléfonos tenían *disco* y ahora que no lo tienen marcamos?


----------



## k-in-sc

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Podemos presumir entonces que la llamada no necesariamente se produce porque se aprietan las teclas con el trasero, y podrían producirse aunque el celular esté en el bolso o en el bolsillo de la camisa?


A related term is "purse dialing." 
And yes, it is caused by pressing a button with your butt (or whatever) -- the "redial" button. The consequences can be much more unfortunate than if you just called a random number. Teen butt-dials parent or boyfriend butt-dials girlfriend, person called gets to eavesdrop on whatever conduct or conversation is taking place ... you get the picture.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

eli-chi said:


> ...
> Pero hasta la RAE está al día.  Mira:
> *discar**.** 1.     * tr._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Hond._ y_ Par._ *marcar*      (‖ *pulsar* en un teléfono los números de  otro).



Pero si así lo dije porque lo había mirado...

Y parece que hoy estoy especialmente confuso para redactar, ya que Janis tuvo que explicar la segunda parte de mi mensaje anterior...


----------



## k-in-sc

I'd just like to point out that "dial" literally means "discar/disco," for what it's worth ... (and it still works perfectly well for the way we "marcar" nowadays)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> I'd just like to point out that "dial" literally means "discar/disco," for what it's worth ... (and it still works perfectly well for the way we "marcar" nowadays)



Sí, lo que es también un resabio de los tiempos en que los teléfonos tenían un "dial" (disco, en este caso) para marcar. Y "discar" también funciona perfectamente en los países en que es de uso común. Ninguna de las dos cosas tiene nada de sorprendente.


----------



## Corintio44

Quiero agradecer a todos ustedes sus aportes.  Es muy interesante este tema de las equivalencias.  Por el momento parece que no existe ningún modismo para esta expresión en español, pero como pasa con muchas otras expresiones, tarde o temprano surge alguna frase parecida y se pega.  Si algún día llegara a existir un modismo en español para este acontecimiento tan común, ya tendremos lista su equivalencia en inglés...butt dialing.


----------



## mujermaravilla

Ha pasado bastante tiempo, pero me he encontrado con la duda de cómo traducir "butt dial" ahora y me gustaría saber si en el resto de América Latina se entendería alguna de estas opciones (o ambas) y si creen que serían buenas traducciones:

- Se le disparó la llamada.
- Lo llamó sin querer.

¡Muchas gracias, foreros!


----------



## chileno

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Podemos presumir entonces que la llamada no necesariamente se produce porque se aprietan las teclas con el trasero, y podrían producirse aunque el celular esté en el *bolso* o en el bolsillo de la camisa?



No había leído esto, pero aquí va una respuesta.

Respectivamente, para hacerlo gracioso como lo es la frase original en inglés:
*
Purse* dialing

pocket dialing


----------



## stellar678

Another long break in the thread here, but I just discovered that our friends in Mexico may have a direct equivalent to butt dial: "llamada de nalga".

Oddly, it's listed as a translation for "pocket dial": pocket dial - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com


----------



## Rodal

Marcado de trasero sería el equivalente; no marcado de culo puesto que culo es "ass" y tiene un registro mucho más fuerte que trasero.


----------



## NewJ

*Marcar con el trasero* es la mejor opción. No suena vulgar y esta en forma verbal, así que se puede conjugar en cuarquiel tiempo o modo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

NewJ said:


> *Marcar con el trasero* es la mejor opción.


No estoy de acuerdo, yo no lo entendería.


----------



## franzjekill

Tampoco yo lo entendería.


----------



## NewJ

franzjekill said:


> Tampoco yo lo entendería.


Será porque ustedes son de España. En la mayoría de los paises de Latinoamerica lo entenderían facilmente. En el Español de Latinoamerica, Butt : Trasero / Dial : Marcar.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

NewJ said:


> Será porque ustedes son de España. En la mayoría de los paises de Latinoamerica lo entenderían facilmente. En el Español de Latinoamerica, Butt : Trasero / Dial : Marcar.


Sí, seguro.


----------



## franzjekill

NewJ said:


> Será porque ustedes son de España.


En mi caso no soy de España. Agrego que no solo con el teléfono en el bolsillo trasero se disparan accidentalmente llamadas. Sucede también cuando se lo lleva en los bolsillos delanteros de un pantalón. Tal vez por eso no le encontré mucha lógica al nombre en inglés ni a su traducción en español, pero si así le llaman, perfecto.


----------



## OtroLencho

franzjekill said:


> Sucede también cuando se lo lleva en los bolsillos delanteros de un pantalón. Tal vez por eso no le encontré mucha lógica al nombre en inglés ni a su traducción en español, pero si así le llaman, perfecto.


No se me había ocurrudo antes, pero he visto más mujeres que hombres con el celular en el bolsillo trasero, y me pregunto si es porque los bolsillos delanteros son más chicos en los pantalones femeninos.

En lo personal no entiendo cómo alguien puede arriesgar un aparato delicado y caro llevándolo en el bolsillo trasero, pero soy anticuado.


----------



## gato radioso

Me senté encima y marqué tu número con el culo.


----------

